# WWI vet / founder of RAF becomes oldest man



## Thorlifter (Jun 19, 2009)

British WWI veteran becomes world's oldest man - Yahoo! News


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 19, 2009)

Interesting news I hadn't heard about that happening. Thanks for the link Thorlifter. 

Syscom started a thread on Henry Allingham before he became the oldest man a while back.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/world-war-i/oldest-man-marks-111th-birthday-8351.html


Wheeslup


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 19, 2009)

I think he is also the last vetern of Jutland. It would be incredible to sit down and talk with him.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 20, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> I think he is also the last vetern of Jutland. It would be incredible to sit down and talk with him.


You are correct VB about him being the last veteran of Jutland.
I posted a couple of video links in the other thread.
Their short but he does talk a litle bit about his experiences and you can at least hear his voice.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/world-war-i/oldest-man-marks-111th-birthday-8351.html#post511161


Wheelsup


----------



## Crunch (Jun 20, 2009)

That's a great shot of him with the Naval cadets.


----------

